# Eversion



## Steven Dillon (Sep 6, 2017)

Eversion is a composition from the Phinizy Swamp Nature Park in Augusta, GA.

From my blog The Artist's Story:
"By focusing near the center of the subject in Eversion, I was able to create an abstract composition that allows what is normally hidden beneath its fluffy hairs to be seen; effectively turning it inside out.  The outwardly radiating feeling is enhanced by, and gains an edgy attitude from, the ribs in and barbs along the seed blades.  The high level of detail allows surface texture, contours, and individual teeth-like spikes to be seen."

Techs:
Canon 5DMkIII
F/16
1/15 second
ISO-100
180mm + 2x
No Flash
Gitzo tripod
Acra Swiss B1


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 7, 2017)

Wonderful image.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 7, 2017)

NICE!


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 8, 2017)

PhotoriousMe said:


> Wonderful image.



Thank you.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 8, 2017)

Peeb said:


> NICE!



Thank you.


----------

